# What does reflex/deflex mean?



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Reflex refers to something curving away from you, like the ends of a recurve, or reflexed, bow. Deflex means curved towards you. Most recurve bows have a deflexed riser and reflexed limbs. Many newer longbows have reflex/deflex designs, just like a recurve but in lesser amounts. Some argue that a reflex/deflex longbow is really a recurve but I wouldn't dare venture into that argument. Older longbow designs, like Howard Hill fiberglass laminated bows are purely reflexed. Most self bows, after they develop string follow, are purely deflexed.


----------



## jettrash (Jan 17, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhh.

Very helpful. Cool.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

jet -

The other half of the equation, is that add reflex in either the limb OR the riser and you typically gain speed but the bow may become more critical to shoot; remove reflex/add deflex and you'll lose some speed and may gain some shootability.

Most bowmanufactures figured out where and how much reflex and deflex to add to a bow to get the best of both worlds. As AK said, a deflexed riser + reflexed limbs seems to be the ticket.

Handshock may be related to R/D, but too many other factors come into play to make a blanket statement.

Viper1 out.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Hello Viper,



> Most bowmanufactures figured out where and how much reflex and deflex to add to a bow to get the best of both worlds. As AK said, a deflexed riser + reflexed limbs seems to be the ticket.


 Yep... Another thing to think about... What really happens on this situation??? Is this not raising your Brace Height?. And by rule of thumb, a larger BH is usually a more forgiving bow.

Dwayne


----------

